# TIGGER on TV



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I can finally tell you what we're working on. One of the stories I did, the first as a matter of fact, is on TIGGER and his luremaking. I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=68000


More details of the WKYC partnership are located in The Lounge.

Thanks guys and especially John. You're quite a talent.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great clip! Congratulations Tigger for getting noticed. Those lures are beautiful and you do clearly have a talent for making them.

So is the one that got you started our own VC111? I know I have seen work from both of you in that forum.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow Tigger that is talent! those are amazing lookin cranks!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool piece....Them lures are nice man!


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations Tigger; it&#8217;s great to see a talented lure maker get some well deserved recognition.

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

He did a _great_ job and the film work and the editing were also well done. Tigger deserves the recognition and it couldn't happen to a nicer guy. He is in my opinion, easily one of the best bait builders anywhere. If you hold one of his lures in your hands, you are just amazed at the depth and beauty.

He's done all this in a matter of months. Truly a gifted artist. 

So who's that Vince, guy?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I know that Vince guy Last I heard we are going to hook up and do some fishing some time this year


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You should have seen the "Vince" comments I edited out... WHEW!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL, Thanks Carl for the article. Just amazing how you get the whole thing to come out! That is a gift also. I am an around the edges kinda guy. I am not use to the spot light! LOL

Thanks again Ogf for putting this forum on to share ideas and projects. This upcoming winter is going to be alot of fun!

Vince got me going on the this crazy trip! One chance meeting after fishing. His kindness to give me a lure that he made without really knowing me. He is the true master of the lures. He just plays with us and keeps it fun. I have to keep reminding myself of that. Keeping it fun. 

"Luredaddy" has been a tremendous help for me also. He has allowed me to visit his personal collection of baits at his house and has listened to me for many hours bouncing off my crazy ideas about the baits. His knowledge of baits is incredible. A true resource for information about the history of baits and and baitmakers. If you have a question about a bait I am sure he could answer it for you.

Thanks again everyone for the support with the baits. I have to get out of the basement and fish some of these baits. I have neglected that part. 

Everyone have a safe and happy Memorial Day
John

My daughters 4 th birthday at Chucky cheese tomorrow. I think I am more excited than her! LOL Take Care


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Carl, it really was well done. The opening still shot was excellent and the video captured a lot of the detail of the baits. A lot was packed into that segment.

Tigger, congratulations buddy, and I hope the three of you have a great birthday celebration. If I dig around a bit, I think I still have a few Chucky Cheese tokens around here somewhere!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe sometime in the future, if schedules jive and all the planets align, maybe you both could take some of your home made lures out fishing and I could do a follow up story! That would be cool!

And Luredaddy, I also want to do a story on tackle collecting/history too, so I will be in touch.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That was a neat video. Nice job tigger those lures look astonishing. How long have you been making them?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

HEY TIGGER! I also saw u on channel 3news yesterday.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks peple. Carl and Channel 3 did a real nice job on it. I had a couple of other people that didn't know I make lures call me today to say they and viewed it also on Saturday. They were a bit ticked that I didn't tell them. LOL

Thanks again Carl for everything!
John


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There was some confusion on when it was going to run... In the whole scheme, there are about 8 people that need to be on the same page, and we weren't all there. LOL. 

You're still on the website, if anyone missed it...  

Next week, it's the Jackson Police Department HOFNOD trip to Castalia... And maybe a bonus feature!!! We'll see...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Maybe sometime in the future, if schedules jive and all the planets align, maybe you both could take some of your home made lures out fishing and I could do a follow up story! That would be cool!


That would be fun. I may able to arrange to get my hands on a 3c camera for the day.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Finally had time to get back in here to see what was going on. Been a busy spring/summer.

Very nice job on the clip. Congrats TIGGER and thanks Big Daddy for sharing this with us. These guys have been a treasure of information and deserve their moment in the spotlight.

I haven't given up on my own projects, I just haven't had time to work on them. With any luck I can get back in the basement this winter to have some fun. I added some weight to the one I made and haven't had time to try it out.

Keep up the good work.


----------

